# hydraulic fluid



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi yall Im having hydraulic problems with a tractor i just got it is a ih 244. I took the cap and hyd filter out started the tractor and it sucked the fluid down but there wasnt any more coming in. I have a pressure guage hooked up and there is no pressure. Anyone out there have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Okay so today i started at the suction tube extension that goes into tranny. It was clean all tubes clean to pump. Filter clean all new hy trans fluid and still 0 pressure. I took filter cap off and the fluid was real milky looks like it is all shook up. Put my hand over filter top and got some suction but not alot. Please help. Thanks


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

With new fluid in there and it looking milky, t it rest for awhsounds like you are drawing a lot of air somewhere ?? does milky look go if you let it rest a while ??

Other cause of a milky look is mixing with water ??


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

How much suction should a 4 gpm pump have if you put your hand over a opening


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Difficult to say?? Problem is that the greater the suction, the greater the possibility to suck air and cavitate the pump!!

Ideally in a well designed system the suction effort on the pump inlet should be as low as possible, but at the end of the day everything is a compromise


----------

